# Forum Other Languages Greek language  Сарказм

## Antonio1986

Сарка́зм (*греч. σαρκασμός, от σαρκάζω, буквально «разрывать плоть»*) — один из видов сатирического изобличения, язвительная насмешка, высшая степень иронии, основанная не только на усиленном контрасте подразумеваемого и выражаемого, но и на немедленном намеренном обнажении подразумеваемого. 
.... Благодаря своей непосредственной ударности, сарказм является формой изобличения, в одинаковой степени присущей публицистике, полемике, ораторской речи, художественной литературе.

----------


## Звездочёт

Синхрония! Мы с коллегами на днях смеялись над этим определением: мол, прочитаешь, и сразу поймёшь, что такое сарказм.  ::   _Высшая степень иронии, основанная не только на усиленном контрасте подразумеваемого и выражаемого, но и на немедленном намеренном обнажении подразумеваемого._
Каково вам, а?!  ::

----------


## Antonio1986

> Синхрония! Мы с коллегами на днях смеялись над этим определением: мол, прочитаешь, и сразу поймёшь, что такое сарказм.   _Высшая степень иронии, основанная не только на усиленном контрасте подразумеваемого и выражаемого, но и на немедленном намеренном обнажении подразумеваемого._
> Каково вам, а?!

 *Звездочёт = Астролог*.
Астроло́гия (ст.-слав. астрология, звѣздословиѥ, др.-греч. ἀστρολογία от ἀστήρ, ἄστρον «звезда» и λόγος «мысль, причина»)

----------


## dic

САРКАЗМ
(от греч. sarx – плоть) 
вонзающееся в тело; едкая насмешка, горькая ирония.
Философский энциклопедический словарь. 2010. 
"Пожалел волк кобылу, оставил хвост да гриву".

----------

